# Are classical music radio stations still relevant in the digital era?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I have vivid memories of the classical music radio station when I was a young kid in Bowling Green, KY. It was marvelous to be introduced to Mozart, the Boston Pops, Met Opera broadcasts, Beethoven, Strauss, etc. and recording those using cassette tapes.

Today's world is more based on streaming services such as Pandora, Spotify, etc. However I still see value in the classical music radio station. For example, the playlist is curated and not some random playlist. It is good to have commentary by the announcer and I see value in classical music radio stations for its ability.

Anyone here have good memories of classical music radio stations? What is the value of those when we have streaming radio?

P.S. I'm a huge fan of classical music radio apps on my iPhone and Android devices.

P.S.S. This is the Wikipedia entry for the radio station for when I was a kid: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WKU_Public_Radio


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I still listen to my local classical station with some frequency, when I'm in the car or want to hear a Boston Symphony broadcast.

http://www.wgbh.org/995/index.cfm


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I grew up with this station, now also available (free, 24/7) in streaming via your computer.

WFMT.com (FM 98.7)

I do not exaggerate it is one of, if not the, world's best.

The difference between a station such as WFMT and other now available formats?
VAST:

WFMT _programs whole pieces, all movements, without any interruptions._

The station does not at all shy away from vocal music, that genre usually ruled out by stations more fully reliant upon advertisers.

There are full length opera and symphony broadcasts.

There are weekly specialized programs, old and rare recordings of great singers of the past. Programs dedicated to one composer, intelligently presented including some nitty-gritty about the music itself and the composer's development through their career, still set in such a tenor that a layman non-musician can readily follow.

The programming, _and the announcers_, are highly musically intelligent -- tell me any of these things about the English "Classic FM" station, pandora, etc, and I would have to believe you were lying 

If anything, with only some of its assets / listener advantages named, I would say a station like that is even _more_ relevant now when contrasted with any number of those online streaming services you named, which are "olio" and without any informative commentary at all!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Two links for classical radio stations that mean something to me:

1) My childhood radio station: tunein.com/radio/WKYU-FM-889-s30508
2) My current local radio station: tunein.com/radio/KBYU-FM-Classical-89-891-s31920


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I stopped donating to our public radio station when I tuned in one Sunday afternoon and heard a program about the history of CM. Country music, that is. I used to love all the discussion that would introduce me to new/old things in shows like Micrologus, Pipe Dreams, First Hearing and even Thistle and Shamrock, but I'll not have my funds going to anything to do with country. I've not tuned in since and haven't missed it at all.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

BBC Radio 3 is still as relevant as it ever was. Most of the music I listen to now I probably would have heard for the first time on Radio 3 from the most ancient to the most modern. No ads, Live broadcasts from venues, Complete Opera and Other works, Guest musicians performing Live in the studio. (Radio 2 does this for Jazz Folk Country and Blues artists too)
Spotify is ok if you know what your looking for I listen to Radio 3 on my old Hitachi analogue tuner it is excellent quality. They also broadcast Jazz too. I may be biased, but I think its the best in the world.

I dont know if this will work but this is what Im listening to right now. http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04v21xm


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Of course are still relevant! At least, for contemporary music lovers, because most of the times concert broadcasts are the only and exclusive way to listen to works which may never be recorded not programmed anymore.

For Europe (but also mentioning USA, Australia, etc.. stations), it is very helpful this blog where a very gentle Mademoiselle Marie :kiss: from France spends her time listing every week the live, or pre-recorded live, programmes with contemporary music:

http://comptradio.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I listen to ABC Classic FM here in Australia. I don't enjoy every program they have, such as the "your requests" program in which listeners request certain pieces of music.....they still haven't got back to me on my request for "Ata" by Xenakis! :scold: but I do really like the Met Opera broadcasts they do on Sundays at 7pm during some months of the year (I think from January to April, May or June), including the opera quiz (aww yis!) and on Saturday nights at 10:30 there's "New Music Up Late" which I adored when I was in primary school, even though in some cases the music scared the crap out of me! :lol:

One of my compositions have been played on this station, which certainly makes radio stations relevant for me! (All about exposure at the moment  )


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah! NMUpLate is one of the programms I follow through Marie's blog, specially thanks to the "Listen again" option, for obvious time reasons...

But which version of Ata are you looking for?


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

PetrB said:


> The programming, _and the announcers_, are highly musically intelligent -- tell me any of these things about the English "Classic FM" station, pandora, etc, and I would have to believe you were lying


As Badinerie alluded to, the "real deal" classical music station in the UK is BBC Radio 3, with absolutely intelligent presenters and commentators, including Tom Service who writes for the Guardian, as well as the extraordinary Stephen Johnson, whose marvellous "discovering music" series was ludicrously ended in 2013. Link to his site:

http://www.stephen-johnson.co.uk/

They broadcast live concerts/opera frequently, as well as every single concert during the summer Proms.

I think the notion of listening to live radio vs. podcasts and such may well be on the decline, a la TV and 'on demand'. I myself listen to Radio 3 podcasts of various programmes fairly often.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

I agree; my favourite programm is "Hear and now", and their broadcasts of Proms are very well known and appreciated around.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2014)

Badinerie said:


> BBC Radio 3 is still as relevant as it ever was. Most of the music I listen to now I probably would have heard for the first time on Radio 3 from the most ancient to the most modern. No ads, Live broadcasts from venues, Complete Opera and Other works, Guest musicians performing Live in the studio. (Radio 2 does this for Jazz Folk Country and Blues artists too)
> Spotify is ok if you know what your looking for I listen to Radio 3 on my old Hitachi analogue tuner it is excellent quality. They also broadcast Jazz too. I may be biased, but I think its the best in the world.
> 
> I dont know if this will work but this is what Im listening to right now. http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04v21xm


Agree 100%. UK denizens get as good as it gets in BBC Radio 3.

Essential tasks each morning:
1. Coffee pot
2. Radio 3

That's it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

SilverSurfer said:


> Yeah! NMUpLate is one of the programms I follow through Marie's blog, specially thanks to the "Listen again" option, for obvious time reasons...
> 
> But which version of Ata are you looking for?


Not sure which version! I just think it's a cool piece and I would love many people to hear it. I had my parents hooked when I showed them.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

I see... I asked because there is also people asking for unedited live recordings broadcasted time ago or very difficult to find.
I'll give Tamayo's another listen in you and your parents' honour, then.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Badinerie said:


> BBC Radio 3 is still as relevant as it ever was. Most of the music I listen to now I probably would have heard for the first time on Radio 3 from the most ancient to the most modern. No ads, Live broadcasts from venues, Complete Opera and Other works, Guest musicians performing Live in the studio. (Radio 2 does this for Jazz Folk Country and Blues artists too)
> Spotify is ok if you know what your looking for I listen to Radio 3 on my old Hitachi analogue tuner it is excellent quality. They also broadcast Jazz too. I may be biased, but I think its the best in the world.
> 
> I dont know if this will work but this is what Im listening to right now. http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04v21xm


I was never a huge fan of BBC Radio 3, mostly because of the limited exposure they give to early recordings. It was a better, more highbrow station in the 90s, before it became a casualty of a perceived need to compete with the awful Classic FM (Why?! Although at least R3 doesn't broadcast ads for stairlifts every two minutes) and also of changes to Radio 2. The latter station, if you remember, used to broadcast a lot of jazz and pre-1960s popular material, but since it limited its playlist to stale pop from the 60s onwards, the jazz has all been shunted on to R3 (thus reducing the airtime available for CM) while the old recordings have vanished from the air. Now I think about it, there was a very good programme on R3 a couple of decades back called The Shellac Show- anyone remember that? They used to play requests of 78s. I'm not sure if the show was very short lived or if I just discovered it close to the end of its run.

Anyway, thank God for YouTube and the like. Compared to music streaming services, music radio is just having some smug BBC presenter sodcasting in your living room.  I live in hope that there are better stations out there, accessible on the web, but I suspect that radio, like TV, is being superseded.


----------



## BartokPizz (Oct 26, 2014)

Weston said:


> I stopped donating to our public radio station when I tuned in one Sunday afternoon and heard a program about the history of CM. Country music, that is. I used to love all the discussion that would introduce me to new/old things in shows like Micrologus, Pipe Dreams, First Hearing and even Thistle and Shamrock, but I'll not have my funds going to anything to do with country. I've not tuned in since and haven't missed it at all.


Why do you feel so strongly about this?


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I was a really good classical announcer/programmer when I was younger, and have heard little in the past couple of decades that is as good as I was (too much "happy talk," too little info, too much bad music). But I still listen to classical radio in the car -- esp. broadcast concerts -- because it takes the choice away from me and exposes me to things I might not hear otherwise.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I don't really listen to the radio, mostly cause I don't drive I guess.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I rarely listen to radio at all, with the exception of in the car, but only when I am on afternoon or longer road trips. I listen to CBC Radio Two (FM), which used to be pretty much exclusively classical, but over the past decade or longer, they have cut back the classical portion to only 0900-1300. I shut off after that. It deteriorates into Arcade Fire and the regulation CanCon pop for the remainder of the afternoon. Luckily, I have a Sony mp3 Walkman.

Likewise, I used to enjoy Radio-Canada's Espace Musique, also an FM station, but they, too, have become commercialized and no longer broadcast classical music all day long. I used to enjoy their classical music broadcasts in the evening and later at night. They were so good, that I used to listen at home. No longer. Since their rebranding to icimusique.ca, there is little left to attract.

So, to answer your question: yes, classical music radio is still relevant, but only when the traditional non-commercial 24/7 classical music format is maintained, for both the English and French language public networks. Cutting back the classical portions of the programming by introducing non-classical music is what has made them irrelevant. It is not the audience that has changed it's love for classical music; it is the broadcaster that has changed the program mix to alienate their listeners.

Yes, both the English and French language networks have established web sites with streaming of numerous classical channels commercial-free 24/7, but there is not yet free national wifi access, so the primary venue for radio—the automobile—is effectively shut out.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I stopped listening to FM classical radio many years ago. I have satellite radio in the car for a free trial period and never use it.

I prefer choosing my own music by my own performers whenever I wish to hear it.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I love listening to Classical music radio as it exposes me to works and artists I may never had heard otherwise. Some of my most beloved recordings I first heard on the radio. I have the classical station on most every day.


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 13, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I love listening to Classical music radio as it exposes me to works and artists I may never had heard otherwise. Some of my most beloved recordings I first heard on the radio.


For some of us, that's also true even if there will never be a recording of what we are hearing, but it seems obvious that the OP was referred to classical music lovers only.

For instance, some years ago 2 unedited works by Brahms were discovered and premiered live on a radio show, would you prefer waiting to see them recorded? And if you were not sure they will ever be recorded?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm driving 300 miles a day, so I listen to a lot of classical radio. WXXI in Rochester, NY which has a range of almost 60 miles east or west. Perfect for me since I'm driving back & forth from Syracuse to Buffalo. And luckily the DJ, Mona Seghatoleslami, has good taste.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I love listening to Classical music radio as it exposes me to works and artists I may never had heard otherwise. Some of my most beloved recordings I first heard on the radio. I have the classical station on most every day.


I agree with you there. Sometimes the curated programming can get repeated too often but also this is a chance for relatively unknown composers such as Bax to get some exposure.

What is fabulous is that a lot of radio stations have separate standalone apps in the iOS and Android stores plus the TuneIn/British Radio allows people to access the radio easily thus reaching a much wider audience accordingly.

And there are times when I prefer to let another host do the curating of music rather than myself. I don't always want to choose my own music.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Our Phoenix classical music station (KBAQ 89.5) is extremely good. They provide useful and entertaining information to go with the music, and there is a nice balance between warhorses and lesser known fare. The best part about classical radio is that it is available in the car (and TV in this case).


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I'm driving 300 miles a day, so I listen to a lot of classical radio. WXXI in Rochester, NY which has a range of almost 60 miles east or west. Perfect for me since I'm driving back & forth from Syracuse to Buffalo. And luckily the DJ, Mona Seghatoleslami, has good taste.


Low bridge, everybody down . . .


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Are classical music radio stations still relevant in the digital era? 

Yes, especially to homeless people with crystal sets during power outages.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

millionrainbows said:


> Are classical music radio stations still relevant in the digital era?
> 
> Yes, especially to homeless people with crystal sets during power outages.


That is true. If an EMP struck our town we wouldn't have an easy way to listen to classical music.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I wish they were, but around here the classical station got split into three stations with weak signals. It barely comes in in my car and so I almost never listen to it on an actual radio. The frequency that used to have the classical station (back when it was a much stronger station) is now another Top 40 station...I hate society sometimes -_-

I do stream from their website sometimes on my computer, however.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I listen to BBC Radio 3 every day! But only because it's tuned in on my radio alarm.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

violadude said:


> I don't really listen to the radio, mostly cause I don't drive I guess.


Neither does Hilary Clinton, and she's a lot older than you.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Weston*
> 
> I stopped donating to our public radio station when I tuned in one Sunday afternoon and heard a program about the history of CM. Country music, that is. I used to love all the discussion that would introduce me to new/old things in shows like Micrologus, Pipe Dreams, First Hearing and even Thistle and Shamrock, but I'll not have my funds going to anything to do with country. I've not tuned in since and haven't missed it at all.





BartokPizz said:


> Why do you feel so strongly about this?


This has to do with an abusive step father, Lone Star Beer, and a shabby trailer, somewhere in West Texas...


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a 'like' / hate relationship with Classic FM believe it or not. It is the only radio station my wife tolerates when out and about in the car. Better than sloppy tunes on Heart radio that's for sure!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Classical radio is fine for novices who want to expose themselves to music they might not be familiar with.
As for me, I've heard most of what classical radio has to offer and I have multiple recordings of most of what they usually play.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It's funny; I was thinking of writing an email to our local station asking them to play something someone with a classical education might recognize. Usually when I tune in it's a scratchy trio sonata by some obscure Italian or something else equally boring. Of course, today they played Tchaikovsky's violin concerto, so it made my email irrelevant.

Classical radio is only relevant to me as something to hear in my car, because everywhere else I have Internet access or my own CDs. But when I tune in, it's usually pretty bland.

There was a brief glimmer of hope a few years ago when Western Kentucky University had a radio show from 10 to 11 a.m. featuring contemporary/nontraditional/avant-guard classical music. I actually pulled over and called, because they did requests, and asked to hear Varese's Ameriques. The show only lasted a month, unfortunately.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

It's sad but as I was downloading radio apps on my iPhone, I found a Classic FM app (which isn't very stable) but no BBC Radio 3 app except through a British Radio app.

Speaking of which, how is Nashville's classical music radio scene? (I used to attend Vanderbilt.)


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

PetrB said:


> I grew up with this station, now also available (free, 24/7) in streaming via your computer.
> 
> WFMT.com (FM 98.7)
> 
> ...


I absolutely love my local station, for all the reasons listed above (plus on Tuesday nights they have a five-hour slot devoted to new music)

http://www.radionz.co.nz/concert

http://www.radionz.co.nz/concert/schedules

I particularly like the 10pm-midnight slot of usually slightly obscurer chamber works. Also the "Composer Of The Week" shows.

They almost always play good recordings on respectable labels, which means even if I think the schedual looks a little boring the performances themselves time and again have something new to offer.

Its also great and varied enough for the serendipity of choosing to hear whatever they've decided.


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> I still listen to my local classical station with some frequency


Heh heh, see what you did there?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

BartokPizz said:


> Why do you feel so strongly about this?


I'm sorry to those who like it, but I really really loathe country, even the soft rock with an annoying whine that passes for country these days. I can't really get into why without getting a little insulting to some. Suffice to say I'm a native Nashvillian who grew up with it and I still find it tedious.

Oddly enough I do really like the English, Scottish, Irish and other folk music it evolved from.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Classical music radio is a useful tool for anyone who loves classical music. It's absolutely imperative for newcomers, as well as those without the means to listen otherwise. Long may it live.:tiphat:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I find my local classical radio station a problem: less than sterling reception, playing parts of works, baroque music usually on modern instruments, too much talking and way too much semi-classical and guitar. Of course, the biggest negative is that you have to listen to what somebody else decides to play.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I love mine. I hear new things and new recordings there,


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> I find my local classical radio station a problem: less than sterling reception, playing parts of works, baroque music usually on modern instruments, too much talking and way too much semi-classical and guitar. Of course, the biggest negative is that you have to listen to what somebody else decides to play.


Perhaps for the poor reception they do a digital broadcast that you can tune in with a HD digital radio? Also have you tried to see whether you can use a smartphone app to tune in instead?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Perhaps for the poor reception they do a digital broadcast that you can tune in with a HD digital radio? Also have you tried to see whether you can use a smartphone app to tune in instead?


Thanks for the advice, but it wouldn't make any difference - the programming sucks. But that's okay, because my alternatives are much better.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm absolutely convinced that my interest in classical music would not have been as advanced if not for listening to radio in my formative years and through my university years (mostly Swedish Radio P2). Today I listen less, mostly because I think that this channel has become more like "Classic FM", more driven by journalists that do their job, rather then the knowledged enthusiasts I remember from My youth (There was a weekly show called "Nya Timmen" (the new hour) presented by composer Folke Rabe where he presented contemporary and avangarde music and that helped me to discover a whole new world that I'm eternally grateful for!)

/ptr


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

^ We had a similar program on CBC Radio Two, called _Two New Hours_. It was instrumental (unintentional pun appropriate) in helping me discover much great new classical music. And the CBC programs always featured very keen and knowledgeable hosts that made the listening worthwhile and more than just spinning discs (which I love to do  but I don't need an announcer to do it for me).


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Exploring Music w/ Bill McGlaughlin is the best show on classical radio, afaic. Things like this, you can't buy on a CD.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

starthrower said:


> Exploring Music w/ Bill McGlaughlin is the best show on classical radio, afaic. Things like this, you can't buy on a CD.


Nice how do I check that show out?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> Nice how do I check that show out?


HERE! blablablablablablablabla

/ptr


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the recommended website. I did check it out and it was awesome to see.

I have been listening to a lot of radio lately with my daughter Izzy. She is slowly warming up to classical music and not just Meghan Trainor.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

starthrower said:


> Exploring Music w/ Bill McGlaughlin is the best show on classical radio, afaic. Things like this, you can't buy on a CD.


Not to heavy hammer my advocacy further, but, well, this is part and parcel of good ole WFMT.com / FM 98.7 ~ free 24/7 streaming, and is but one of the station's great weekly programs


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Not to heavy hammer my advocacy further, but, well, this is part and parcel of good ole WFMT.com / FM 98.7 ~ free 24/7 streaming, and is but one of the station's great weekly programs


Cool beans. I will check these guys out... I have been trying out a lot of apps on my iPhone for classical music radio and it seems that a lot of them are doing too much Christmas music lately. I am aiming for other types of classical music indeed. LOL.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

FM = Free Music..........

Our local classical station, KMFA, plays good music, plus extras like Composer's datebook, special MET broadcasts, choral, organ, and classical guitar specials, and knowlegable dee jays. I usually learn some new tidbit of info when I tune in.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Plus as far as I know public radio is the only free way to access any of the Met broadcasts on the weekends.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

ptr said:


> I'm absolutely convinced that my interest in classical music would not have been as advanced if not for listening to radio in my formative years and through my university years (mostly Swedish Radio P2). Today I listen less, mostly because I think that this channel has become more like "Classic FM", more driven by journalists that do their job, rather then the knowledged enthusiasts I remember from My youth (There was a weekly show called "Nya Timmen" (the new hour) presented by composer Folke Rabe where he presented contemporary and avangarde music and that helped me to discover a whole new world that I'm eternally grateful for!)
> 
> /ptr


I listen to P2 at night. I like to be introduced to music I haven´t heard before.

I also listen to the opera broadcasts on Saturdays.

What I don´t like with P2 is that it is not only a Channel for classical music but for odd music in general like jazz and folk music. I also don´t like that it is a Channel for foreign language programs so the classical music goes away there also. I also would like if they could play more later music I think they play Bach every night it would not hurt if they could cut away half of all Bach.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

How do you access P2?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

albertfallickwang said:


> How do you access P2?


FM radio.
And sometimes online.
I live in Sweden it is the only channel that plays classical music except for some local channels that plays classical music as pause music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I haven't listened to a classical music radio station in years. Even when I get a new car and they offer me free satellite radio, I won't listen to it.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Don't have a radio in the house but I like listening to classical radio in the car. If only they could stop with the silly quizzes.....


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really like classical music radio for sharing music with my daughter whenever I get a chance to see her.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I discover a lot of new music on the radio.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

Frankly no. 

Espescially since the animators on the local classic station speaks in this faux parisian accent. Ugh. No wonder people think we're stuffy. I don't near to hear this poop. 

Youtube's recommendation algorithm + google is enough for me.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

GhenghisKhan said:


> Frankly no.
> 
> Espescially since the animators on the local classic station speaks in this faux parisian accent. Ugh. No wonder people think we're stuffy. I don't near to hear this poop.
> 
> Youtube's recommendation algorithm + google is enough for me.


Something I don´t like is that they pronounce Chopin with French pronunciation when he was Polish.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

With the use of Youtube via tinychat conversations, I think that this has surpassed the radio station in terms of variety and depth.

There are still times when I would like someone else to curate the selections  because it gives an indication of the radio personality and sharing someone else's tastes.


----------



## Hugo (Mar 2, 2012)

ptr said:


> HERE! blablablablablablablabla
> 
> /ptr


It seems to be a pay per listen service.

Do you also have to pay to listen to the live show or?


----------

